# offshore reefs and wrecks gps coordinate



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone have offshore gps coordinates who is willing to share for grouper snapper triggerfish etc.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/docume...services/ArtificialReefMASTERlist19Sept08.pdf


----------

